# Sigmarpriester



## Barret (20. Juni 2007)

Hi

ich wollte mal fragen, wer alles nen Sigmarpriester spielt ... ich weiß das evtl die Seite der Ordnung vllt der Seite der Zersrtörung momentan etwas unterlegen ist, aber das ist ein Grund mehr für mich auf der Seite der Ordnung zu zocken und bis jetzt gefällt mir der Sigmarprister am besten (naja gut Hexenjäger is ja auch net schlecht aber heilen können is besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Barret


Ps:
Mein erster Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartoffel (20. Juni 2007)

Ich spiel vieleicht einen


----------



## Barret (23. Juni 2007)

Sigmarpriester Video 

Hier sieht man mal nen Sigmarpriester in Action 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exebeast (23. Juni 2007)

Barret schrieb:


> Sigmarpriester Video
> 
> Hier sieht man mal nen Sigmarpriester in Action
> 
> ...



naja das was im video gezeigt wird hätt ich mir auch vorstellen können

er kann zuschlagen(Special Holy Attacken) und sich buffen

trotzdem nett da man sonst nie was von ihnen sieht ^^


----------



## Barret (3. August 2007)

Hab hier mal paar Skills gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sigmarpriester Skills


----------



## Doomseeker (4. August 2007)

barret unser großer gott, sigmar blickt mit wohlgefallen auf seine jünger in der dunkelsten stunde.

wenn unser glauben stark und unser geist rein ist, werden wir gegen jede dunkelheit bestehn.


----------



## W_A_R (28. September 2007)

ist der sigmarprister der nahkampf damage dealer der menschen?


----------



## Jqe (29. September 2007)

gute frage vom ausehn her ein pala


----------



## Barret (29. September 2007)

Der Sigmarpriester ist eher ne Supporterklasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... aber wie ich gehört hab teilt der auch ordentlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der Nahkampf DD ist aber der Hexenjäger auch wenn er mal ab un zu seine Pistole oder die Armbrust benutzt ^^


----------



## W_A_R (2. Oktober 2007)

aber was ist dann der ritter des sonnenordens oder wie der heißt ?


----------



## fabian20 (12. Oktober 2007)

hi

Ich will unbedingt zur ordnung. chaos wird wohl überlaufen sein. das bedeutet aber nur das ich mehr grünhautschäden zermatschen muss^^ 

Sigmarpriester wird definitiv meine erste klasse. Mega geile Fähigkeiten. 
Habt ihr die Taktik ich werde nicht fallen gesehen? gefällt mir. 

Wenn die T-sets jetzt noch gut aussehen wird das definitiv geil. Wisst ihr wie die sets aussehn werden?

haut rein


----------



## Barret (13. Oktober 2007)

@ W_A_R

Ritter des Sonnenordens ist der Tank



@fabian20




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke mal so in der Art wird T4 aussehen^^


----------



## W_A_R (18. Oktober 2007)

sieht ja geil aus..hatte hald schon sorgen dass der sigmarpriester der defftank wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fabian20 (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Sorry das du gedacht hast das der sigmarpriester ein defftank wird kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Erstens läuft der doch mit nem großhammer rum der soweit ich weiss zweihand ist (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch lieg). Und zweitens habt ihr ja hier die Fähigkeiten gepostet und die sehen nicht nach defftank aus^^

viele grüße

fabi


----------



## fabian20 (19. Oktober 2007)

PS: aah der trägt auch nur mittlere panzerung. Auch sehr unüblich für nen defftank XD


----------



## FE3L-X (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd auch einen (weiblichen) Sigmar Priester spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Folgt mir, ihr Söhne des Sigmar! Für den Imperator!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sienna (14. April 2008)

ich werde auch eine Siegmarpriesterin spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aldaric87 (24. April 2008)

Bin bekennender Sigmarpriester-bald-Spieler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grimmgork (25. April 2008)

Ich werder sigmarprieste rwahrscheinlich als twink spielen. Sie sehen zwar bisschen gay aus aber die geschichte find ich hammer und auch das system mit schaden machen damit mann heilen kann find ich sehr sehr interessant!


----------



## lion3232 (5. September 2008)

also ich werd aufjedenfall einen sigmarpriester zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skamaica (8. September 2008)

ich werde auch einen spielen


----------



## Lyroc (16. September 2008)

für die die den sigmar priester mitm pala aus wow vergleichen wollen ist wien vergelter der mit jeden schlag 500 heal+ aufm tank macht und jeden 5ten die gruppe um 300^^
also schaden macht er nicht so grossen im gegensatz zum hexenjäger evtl die hälfte hab aber beides nur bis lvl 10 gespielt zum vergleichen und naja da kann man noch net um den endstatus reden. ist aber unwarscheinlich eine Hybrid klasse irgentwas besser kann als heine hauptklasse schätze mal das er als unterstützungsheiler mitgeht um der gruppe ein sicheres bestehen zu geben weil 2 heiler besser als 1ner und wenn dann einer noch mit raufhaut während er heit kippt der gegner schneller um was weniger schaden verursacht ;o.
für mich war schon lang klar als sie gesagt haben das der sigmar priester rauskommt das ich ihn spiele denn als spieler vom warhammer-fantasy imperium der seit längeren keine schlacht mehr ohne Valten gemacht hat ist es klar ;D


----------



## Tie Domi (17. September 2008)

Heilt ein Sigmar Priester aktiv? Das heisst durch Anwählen des Ziels und Aktivierung des Heilzaubers durch einen Knopfdruck oder heilt er passiv, wie etwa der Bärenschamane in AoC, indem der Heilzauber beim Damage machen proct und automatisch die Ziele um einen herum heilt.


----------



## Skar_TC (17. September 2008)

Ich bin jetzt bei Level 11 angelangt und es läuft im allgemeinen so ab:

Gegner anklicken, freundlichen Spieler anklicken. Somit hast du den Gegner als Primärziel und den Spieler als Sekundärziel in der Anzeige. 
Wenn du Schaden austeilst, bzw. Schadens"zauber", dann gehts auf den Gegner (so solls ja auch sein) und wenn Heilzauber gewirkt werden aufs Sekundärziel.

Eigentlich eine ganz einfache Sache. Also es muß schon jemand angewählt sein zum heilen. Ist dies nicht der Fall, heilt man sich selbst.


----------



## keen. (18. September 2008)

@Tie Domi:

weder noch ... beides!

du hast direkt heals und(!) passive heals, die zb 250% deines schadens der attacke in heal umwandelt, oder eine aura, die deiner gruppe ermöglicht sich selbst durch einen gewissen %-satz ihres schadens zu heilen..

alles in allem recht interessant und bietet dementsprechend viele variationsmöglichkeiten und macht die karriere meines erachtens recht reizvoll


----------



## Elfnarzo (21. September 2008)

Nachdem ich viele Karrieren ausprobiert habe, und nun der Sigmarpriester dran war bin ich absolut begeistert. Eine Karriere, die ein gewisses Können voraussetzt und damit einfach derb ist. Die Mischung machts, nichts ist überragend. Solo-Qualitäten, Heilung, Schaden. Verbindet man aber die vielen Möglichkeiten eine saustarke Kampfmaschine.
Dabei bleibts nun, das wird mein Main


----------



## Mikell (22. September 2008)

Tie schrieb:


> Heilt ein Sigmar Priester aktiv? Das heisst durch Anwählen des Ziels und Aktivierung des Heilzaubers durch einen Knopfdruck oder heilt er passiv, wie etwa der Bärenschamane in AoC, indem der Heilzauber beim Damage machen proct und automatisch die Ziele um einen herum heilt.



Er hat 2 Primärheilzauber.
- Instand Hot
- 0,5Sec Casttime Heilung+hot

Diese beiden sind die Selben wie beim Erzmagier

Dann kommt noch eine Gruppenheilung dazu.

Durch zuhauen hat er 2 Styls

- 1 Normalen, Zuhauen  50% vom Schaden = Heilung 
- 1 "kanalisierter" Schlaghagel: 250% vom Schaden = Heilung 

Durch Spezialisierung ist mehr möglich, und die Moralfähigkeiten, aber würde den Ramen sprengen


----------

